# What color are my fan tails?



## britterfly (Sep 3, 2010)

I recently bought a pair of Fan Tails from my local feed store & wanted to know what color they are? And what type of Fan Tail? I tried to look up info on them, but there's not too many sites.

Here's a few pictures of them:
http://i54.tinypic.com/2wrlqpy.jpg
http://i54.tinypic.com/22bzsz.jpg
http://i51.tinypic.com/28jdwn4.jpg
and
http://i56.tinypic.com/t9tmh4.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The first one is a blue check splash. The reason the checks look like that is because the bird has the sooty gene.

The second bird is a blue check.

Both are American Fantails  Pretty birds!


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

dark bar splash check the second one is dark check


----------



## britterfly (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------

